# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Драйверы и прошивки BIOS >  Мат.плата MSI G33M (MS-7357) оч.нужны аудиодрайверы

## slavich-tn

Все доброго времени суток. Прошу помощи! Материнка MSI G33M (MS-7357). После переустановки слетели аудиодрайверы. В нете скачал драйверы Реалтек, установил. Теперь в диспетч.устройств не видится Аудиоконтроллер. Установочный диск на Мамку утерен. Прошу помощи!!! Может кто нить подкинет образ установочного диска на данную материнскую плату?!:(:(:(

----------


## Slater

> Материнка MSI G33M (MS-7357)


Переустановите полностью драйвера чипсета и аудио

Успехов!

----------

